# EPSON SCANNER not recognised!



## VictorTSF (Dec 29, 2004)

Dear Members,

I noticed in another thread that there were several queries from owners of Epson Scanners (Perfection, etc.).

I used my Epson Perfection 1250 Photo (USB 1) from time to time for several years under Win 98SE. When I upgraded (a "hot upgrade" to Win XP), after installing the CD supplied, nothing worked and then after installing every single file from the latest list given on Epson's Support Site for my scanner, I find still nothing works!

I have connected the USB lead to alternative sockets at the back of the computer case (both USB 2 and USB 1). I have installed SP2 and every other update.

I've sent a message to Epson Support but judging from postings in a previous thread (now closed), I don't hold out much hope there as Epson just said to uninstall and re-install latest files from their Site, which I have already tried twice!

It does seem appalling that once again, customers find themselves with non-functioning equipment - a punishment, it seems, for spending money and upgrading as suggested in magazines, etc. Besides which, everyone would like to have the latest and fastest software.

As I saw no defintive solutions in the previous thread (though one member said he had managed to get things working but it wasn't quite clear to me what he's done), I wonder if there is any EPSON SCANNER owner who has managed to get an Epson Perfection 1250 Photo going under Win XP (when it previously worked under Win 98SE)?

Many thanks.

Victor. (6th March 2005)


----------



## VictorTSF (Dec 29, 2004)

*Reply from Epson*

Dear Members,

This is the reply I just received from "Epson" - however I do not think this will assist me as I have done all this already but I will try it all over again.

I suspect the real solution requires some kind of "clean-up/doctor" tool from Epson. This would remove conflicting obsolete Registry Entries deeply buried away somewhere.

*The response:-*

Thank you for contacting the Epson Connection.

Please follow the steps below to do a clean installation of your scanner.

The first thing we need to do is remove any files that have been installed
and start with a fresh installation.

1) RIGHT-CLICK on the MY COMPUTER icon and click on PROPERTIES.
2) Select the HARDWARE tab, then the DEVICE MANAGER button.
3) Remove the Epson Scanner from under IMAGING DEVICE and/or UNKNOWN and/or
OTHER DEVICES by RIGHT-CLICKING on it and clicking UNINSTALL.
4) Disconnect the USB cable and close all open windows.
5) Click on START, and CONTROL PANELS.
6) Double-click on ADD/REMOVE PROGRAMS. Highlight EPSON SCAN and click on
CHANGE/REMOVE.
7) Restart your computer.

DOWNLOAD

Please follow the steps below to download and install your scanner in XP:
1. Go to the website http://support.epson.com
2. Under the SCANNERS heading select PERFECTION SERIES and then your
scanner model.
3. Under the Drivers & Downloads section select Windows. Download the most
current version of the Scanner Driver for your Windows operating system to
your DESKTOP.

Reinstall

1) Double Click on the Epson1****.exe file that you downloaded to your
DESKTOP.
2) Click OK, Unzip, and then OK again.
3) The installer will copy the files to the system. Click on FINISH when
prompted.
4) Connect the USB cable. Windows will tell you new hardware is found and
complete the install.
5) If a message appears indicating THE SCANNER HAS NOT PASSED WINDOWS LOGO
TESTING, click CONTINUE ANYWAY. Then click FINISH.
6) Your scanner is now ready to use.

If you require further assistance with this particular issue, please ensure
all of our previous correspondence is contained in your reply, so we can
better track the history of this issue.

If you have a different technical support issue, please submit another
E-form via our website (http://www.epson.com), and we will respond in a
timely manner. Thank you again for contacting Epson.

Geoff O
Epson Connection


----------



## jo-briggs (Jan 29, 2005)

By now you will be more familiar with control panel/hardware/device manager etc than you are with your partner, but you will have found, as have others, that it can be a very unrewarding relationship. Come back Persig, and write "Zen and the Art of USB Connections", and put us, if not out of our misery, put us at least a little more sanguine state of mind about the vicissitudes of Plug & Play.

In the unlikely event you haven't tried this, unplug your USB cable, make your way to device manager, right click on your device and check "Disable", close it all down, restart your computer, hike your way back to the device and "Enable" it, close it all down, plug in your scanner, and if you are really lucky it will work; USB connections sometimes appear to live in a parallel universe, and have to be conned into thinking they live n ours.

Once you have solved the problem, you will probably be non the wiser, there is probably a "Known issue" relating to this in the vauts of Microsofts help pages, but unless you hit exactly the right keywords you'll never find it.

If you were Sherlock Holmes you'd be talking a two pipe problem at the very least, but as he is no longer available, kick the metaphorical cat, have a drink, go for a walk or a drive, but relax, be calm, and if you can't resolve it, a large club hammer .........


----------



## VictorTSF (Dec 29, 2004)

*Thanks Jo*

Dear Jo-Briggs,

Thanks. Following your kind suggestion, I was able to get the Scanner displaying without an error mark in yellow, and it shows as "no driver" installed. Any attempt to Update Driver is disastrous.

I then installed the Smart Panel and other items from my old CD as the download Twain file does not bring this up. I previously downloaded every file on Epson's Web Site for the 1250.

Everything installed sweetly and the Device Manager still shows O.K. - but nothing works. When I click on Scan to File, I just get an error message saying the scanner is not connected or some other scanning application is running!

So, the whole downloading exercise and recognition process is still NOT making my scanner actually scan!

Crazy!

Regards, Victor. 8.13pm 6th March 2005

PS. In Win 98SE, everything worked!

Addendum: Joe, when I used to be able to use my scanner before, I seem to remember as soon as the mains was connected, it used to make some whirring noises and then settle down. Now, it's silent. 

Perhaps, the scanner itself has an electro-mechanical fault ?


----------



## jo-briggs (Jan 29, 2005)

Just another thought, have you tried running it in Windows 98 emulation mode?


----------



## VictorTSF (Dec 29, 2004)

*Thanks again Jo*

Dear Jo,

No, I haven't tried that and I am not sure I know how to - but I am now of the opinion that *the lack of motor noise means my scanner is dead!*

This is the second response just in from Epson, a very helpful company. They suggest using "Paint" - a programme I know nothing about! I have asked them however to consider whether the lack of motor noise ends the matter and if so, where the nearest service depot in London is to see if my scanner can be looked at (for electro-mechanical failure perhaps). I have set out the two responses from Epson in case it may be of help to another Epson user. As far as I am concerned, I think I am done for! - but if I ever get it going in the near future, I will let you know


Epson's 2nd Response:

"Thank you for contacting the Epson Connection.

To test the communication of your scanner, the best thing to do would be to
attempt to scan from the Windows resident Paint program. Paint will
automatically use the resident Windows Image Acquisition (WIA) service, so
this will allow us to narrow the issue down to something with the actual
scanner software or a communication\system issue.

Please follow the steps below to test the scanner in Paint:

1. Click on START, ALL PROGRAMS, ACCESSORIES and PAINT.
2. Click on FILE and FROM SCANNER OR CAMERA.
3. Ensure PHOTO is selected and click on SCAN.
4. If it displays your picture or document then the scanner is working
fine.

Please respond to this email indicating the results of this test, including
any error messages you may receive, and we will proceed.

If you require further assistance with this particular issue, please ensure
all of our previous correspondence is contained in your reply, so we can
better track the history of this issue.

If you have a different technical support issue, please submit another
E-form via our website (http://www.epson.com), and we will respond in a
timely manner. Thank you again for contacting Epson.

Fraser B
Epson Connection"


----------



## jo-briggs (Jan 29, 2005)

In answer to your addendum - Ah!

Yes, one would expect the carriage to reset itself, and move backwards and forwards a couple of times - check fuses, contacts etc., is the power supply a wall wart with one of those concentric plug thingies, may be lack of use has led to some lack of contact?


----------



## VictorTSF (Dec 29, 2004)

*Reply to Jo*

Yes Jo, it's a round plug and as I mentioned I am getting 15.5 Volts DC off the concentric contacts and indeed the green light is on at the front of the scanner.

I tried the "Paint" test suggested by Epson but at present the File option "From Scanner or Camera" is not available to me (it's "greyed out").

I am in a right pickle I fear!

I think I shall take a break from this and watch a Steven Seagal movie instead! (always invigorating).

On Tuesday night, I can take my scanner to my friend's office and see if it works on his WinXP setup. His WinXP is a pure one (not an upgrade).

I am very grateful to Epson and yourself for trying to help, but at the moment, the patient appears to be dead - not the easiest of complaints to cure! But we'll see?

Thanks again.
Victor 6/3/05 9.59pm.

Dear Jo,

I just received this further very detailed response, but the instructions are now beyond my comprehension somewhat, nevertheless I have posted it up in case it may be of help to others. I am sure it's wonderful advice but it is rather frightening though and ordinary computer users shouldn't really have to go through all this just because they updated to WinXP! - but as I say, I think it's not a software problem after all?

I have thanked Epson but asked them to merely comment on the lack of noises at start-up explaining that I cannot really understand the new instructions sufficiently. 

*Epson's Third "Help" Response*

Thank you for contacting the Epson Connection.

If you are not able to use the scanner with smart panel or photoimpression.

Please follow the steps below to do a clean installation of your scanner.

The first thing we need to do is remove any files that have been installed
and start with a fresh installation.

1) RIGHT-CLICK on the MY COMPUTER icon and click on PROPERTIES.
2) Select the HARDWARE tab, then the DEVICE MANAGER button.
3) Remove the Epson Scanner from under IMAGING DEVICE and/or UNKNOWN and/or
OTHER DEVICES by RIGHT-CLICKING on it and clicking UNINSTALL.
4) Disconnect the USB cable and close all open windows.
5) Click on START, and CONTROL PANELS.
6) Double-click on ADD/REMOVE PROGRAMS. Highlight EPSON SCAN and click on
CHANGE/REMOVE.

7) Go to START, SEARCH, and ALL FILES AND FOLDERS. Select Advanced option
and ensure there is a checkmark next to SEARCH HIDDEN FILES and FOLDERS.
8)Search for files where all or part of the file named is OEM*.* and a word
or phrase in the file contains EPSON. Search location should be set to
C:\WINDOWS\INF or C:\WINNT\INF.
9) Delete all files that are found if this is your only Epson product. If
you have another Epson product, you will want to open each individual file
and determine which files pertain to your scanner, and then delete only
those.
10)Go to START, SEARCH, and ALL FILES AND FOLDERS. Search for files where
all or part of the file named twain.log . Search location should be set to
C:\. Please delete the twain.log file and repeat the process for
twain001.mtx, twunk001.mtx and twunk002.mtx. and epfb5 and escndv

Now we need to remove specific references to the product in the registry:

1. Click on START and then RUN.
2. In the Run window type in REGEDIT.
3. In the upper menu bar click on FILE, then EXPORT.
4. In the window that comes up, SAVE IN should be set to DESKTOP.
5. In the FILE NAME section at the bottom of the window type in REGBACKUP.
6. EXPORT RANGE should have a dot next to ALL.
7. Click on SAVE.
8. Look in the column on the left and Click on the “+” sign next to
HKEY_CURRENT_USER
9. Click on the “+” sign next to SOFTWARE
10. Click on the “+” sign next to Epson
11. Look for a folder name EPSON SCAN or epson twain . Right click on it
and Delete it (if you don’t see it, then don’t worry about it).
12. If you see a reference to your Epson product model, right click and
delete it.
13. Click on the “-“ signs next to EPSON, SOFTWARE, HKEY_CURRENT_USER to
close up this branch.
14. Click on the “+” sign next to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
15. Click on the “+” sign next to SOFTWARE
16. Click on the “+” sign next to Epson
17. Look for a folder name EPSON SCAN or epson twain , Right click on it
and Delete it (if you don’t see it, then don’t worry about it).
18. If you see a reference to your Epson product model, right click and
delete it.
19. Click on the “-“ signs next to EPSON, SOFTWARE, HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE to
close up this branch.

DOWNLOAD

Please follow the steps below to download and install your scanner in XP:
1. Go to the website http://support.epson.com
2. Under the SCANNERS heading select PERFECTION SERIES and then your
scanner model.
3. Under the Drivers & Downloads section select Windows. Download the most
current version of the Scanner Driver for your Windows operating system to
your DESKTOP.

Reinstall

1) Double Click on the Epson1****.exe file that you downloaded to your
DESKTOP.
2) Click OK, Unzip, and then OK again.
3) The installer will copy the files to the system. Click on FINISH when
prompted.
4) Connect the USB cable. Windows will tell you new hardware is found and
complete the install.
5) If a message appears indicating THE SCANNER HAS NOT PASSED WINDOWS LOGO
TESTING, click CONTINUE ANYWAY. Then click FINISH.
6) Your scanner is now ready to use.

Ensure the scanner shows correctly in the device manager under the category
imaging as Perfection 1250 without ! or ?
If you are still unable to use the scanner:

There are a few things that could cause the issue that you are
experiencing:

- The incorrect twain source may be specified in the registry of your
computer.
- You may not have the correct rights specified to the twain in your
computer.

This set of instructions will help determine if you have the correct
permissions required to scan.

1. Click on START, then RUN.
2. In the Run window type in REGEDIT and Press OK.
3. This will open the Registry Editor.
4. Click on the + sign next to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
5. Click on the + sign next to SOFTWARE
6. Click on the + sign next to EPSON
7. Below this you should a folder named either EPSON TWAIN 5 or EPSON SCAN.
8. Right Click on this folder and select PERMISSIONS.
9. Under GROUP OR USER NAMES Highlight ADMINISTRATOR.
10. Under the section of PERMISSIONS FOR ADMINISTRATORS make sure there is
a Check mark under ALLOW for FULL CONTROL and READ.
11. Once the check marks are there, Click on APPLY then OK.

Restart the computer and now you should be able to scan.

If these steps fail to correct the issue then we need to check the default
source in your registry.

1. Click on START, RUN.
2. In the Run window type in REGEDIT
3. This will open the Registry Editor.
4. In the Column on the Left click on the “+” sign beside HKEY_CURRENT_USER
5. Click on the “+” sign beside SOFTWARE
6. Click on the “+” sign beside MICROSOFT
7. Click on the “+” sign beside WINDOWS NT
8. Click on the “+” sign beside CURRENT VERSION
9. Click on the folder named TWAIN to highlight it.
10. Look to the window on the right and the second line should start with
DEFAULT SOURCE (it will show a path to the default source such as
C:\WINDOWS (orWINNT)\TWAIN_32\...........(there will be another folder name
followed by a file name.
11. Right Click on this line and select DELETE to delete the line.

Close all the windows that are open and restart the computer. You should
now be able to scan.

Ensure to test with both photoimpression and smart panel

If you require further assistance with this particular issue, please ensure
all of our previous correspondence is contained in your reply, so we can
better track the history of this issue.

If you have a different technical support issue, please submit another
E-form via our website (http://www.epson.com), and we will respond in a
timely manner. Thank you again for contacting Epson.

Kim G
Epson Connection


----------



## VictorTSF (Dec 29, 2004)

*Epson's Telephone Contact is poor!*

For further info:

Believing that I have a hardware problem (as well?), I tried to contact the Epson UK "Out of Warranty" help line at 08704 437766.

This number rings and then you are given various options such as "2" for Stylus Printers and "3" for Scanners.

I pressed on "3" but was put on hold for Stylus Printers!

After waiting for 14 minutes having to listen to music selections and a lady's voice telling me my call would be answered "soon", I gave up. I tried again later but just got the same again. That's probably about £5 wasted in calls so far. Another 20/30 unanswered calls would pay for a new scanner!

I have written to Epson by e-mail as under,...

_I have recently experienced a problem with my scanner (Epson Perfection 1250 Photo) which appears to have gone "dead". I tried telephoning your "out of warranty" help line at 09704 437766 but it is engaged for long periods (the last time I tried, I waited for 14 minutes without answer after pressing "3" for scanners - incidentally, the lady's voice acknowledges "3" as Stylus Printers, which I think was option "2"!

I have written to e-mail support and they have been in contact very promptly trying to help me with a software solution, but I think the scanner motor is not responding as no start-up noise is apparent.

Therefore, I telephoned your "out of warranty" number, but as I say, it forces you to hold on for long periods and is thus of little use and very expensive when ringing and having to hold on for long periods listening only to your music selections!

Regards,

Victor 7/3/05._


----------



## jo-briggs (Jan 29, 2005)

I think you need a new scanner! Life's to short for all the agro you've been through!


----------



## Chris Smiley (Mar 27, 2005)

*EPSON 1250 Upgrade to XP - smart panel wont work*

Hi Jo-Briggs and VictorTSF. I have just spent the better part of 2 hrs trying to get my Epson 1250 to work after an upgrade from Windows 2000 to Windows XP. I have got non-Epson software working now - read on.....
I too went to the epson site, downloaded every single patch, but nothing worked. The scanner light was on, the scanner made a noise, but every time the Epson Smart Panel came up I got a abend of eppapp.exe or file.exe or web.exe not matching with advapi32.dll. and the program shut down. ( I have advapi32.dll 5.1.2600.0 of aug 2001 date)
I also use Microsoft PICTURE IT! - that too blew up when I went to scan a picture using TWAIN5.
I then saw the information in "Epsons 2nd Response" in the middle of the thread about going to Programs - Accessories - PAINT, and doing a scan using microsofts Windows Image Acquistion (WIA). I tried this and - IT WORKED, the scanner started scanning!. I then went to Microsoft Picture It! and noticed that where it said 'scan using' TWAIN5 there was a dropdown box and the other choice was WIA-EPSON-Perfection1250 . I swear it wasnt there before, anyhow when selected. This worked too !! 
The Epson Smart Panel still abends - The epson smart panel has DEVICE as a drop down box, but there is only one option in it - Epson TWAIN 5. It won't come up with WIA-EPSON-Perfection1250.
So, I just don't have enough time in my life to mess with it any more, I am able to use MS PAINT and PICTURE IT! to get the scanner to work. PAINT gets full large size scan. Picture It does a bit of its own internal cropping. But anyway, I am getting scans off the dammed contraption at last!!!!. I just won't use the Epson Smart Panel software any more.
Hope you others out there find the WIA-EPSON-Perfection1250 as a device in your non-Epson applications. My guess is that the proper cure is for Epson to re-write a full XP compatible Epson Smart Panel software program.
So hope the above clues/workaround helps someone - Happy Easter, I am off out now to get some fresh air, wasted the entire morning - thank you so much EPSON for wasting my time !!


----------

